# Grown up so fast puppy & now pics



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

lucky will be 19 months old in about a week, time has just flown by since she was a puppy. She has been the greatest little doggy ever, could never imagine life without her 

here she is as a puppy, the first day I brought her home and her now


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dogs that have half one color face and half another color face are especially cute


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks, I love her half & half little face


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

How adorable! Is she a JRT?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

She is such a cutie!


----------

